# How to re-paint ceramic canister set?



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have an old set ceramic canisters. They're in excellent shape, but the pattern is dated and too "country" for my taste (geese wearing a blue ribbon). The canisters are like THESE, with the shine and all (not the pattern though).

My gma has a set of rainbow-colored canisters. I LOVE them! I've searched all over the internet and cannot find them. (I've found some rainbow ones, but not the colors gma has). So, I want to attempt to paint rainbow canisters myself.

How do I do it? How do I prep the canisters for painting? (Canisters are mostly white, no bold colors). What kind of paint should I use? How do I make them shiny, like the ones in the above link?

TIA


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

It's been a fair few years since I did any ceramics, but from what I remember to get the 'shiny' you have to paint the piece first then coat it with a glaze and then kiln fire it. Beware that colours like red love to bleed during firing too. I'm not sure how you'd go about doing it with them if they are already glazed, I'd suggest hitting the phone book & finding a local ceramic studio & giving them a call for advice. If it can't be done because they are glazed already... they might have the unfinished canisters that you could do from scratch


----------

